# Offseason Plans(Easy as 1,2,3)



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

1) Draft Melo. If Clippers pick up Pavel, which they will,(Ford to Miami, Bosh to Toronto), trade Melo and Camby and cash to LA for Pavel and Jaric. This benefits both teams. LA gets the scorer they need and a big man plus cash,(sterling loves it). Denver gets a high potentialed center in Pavel and a solid PG in Jaric. There is no room for Melo in Big D. 

2) With the 2nd rounder take Daniels from Auburn. I saw him play in the NCAA tourney and he can score.

3) Sign Gilbert and Maggette. Camby's cap relief gives extra room to sign to great young athletes. 

New Lineup:
PG: Arenas, 
SG: Maggette, 
SF: Skita, 
PF: Nene, 
C: Pavel,
6th Man: Jaric

No immediate impact, still a lottery team next year. The year after that, though, will be scary.


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

I like Jaric, but this will never happens, carmelo is a nugget.


----------

